# Big name BodyBuilders



## dAMvN (Oct 17, 2005)

Did all these big name bodybuilders we know today, from the past and present... did they all take some sort of Steroids in there teen years?


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

All?????????????????
no


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> Did all these big name bodybuilders we know today, from the past and present... did they all take some sort of Steroids in there teen years?


 In their teens? Probably not, but the pros use gear, no doubt.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

anything you hear about that is pure hearsay...I have "heard" that cutler has been on since he was 18.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2005)

I wish I knew Bill Pearl's secrets.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 17, 2005)

so all these 200+ pound teen champions that we have today are not on gear?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I wish I knew Bill Pearl's secrets.




bill pearl was big into steroids too.

he was a frggin hard worker though.  dude was strong as hell too (back when BB'ers trained hard and were cool). Dr. Ken said that Pearl was pressing 405lbs behind the neck for reps standing up!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> so all these 200+ pound *teen champions *that we have today are not on gear?


about 98% of them are taking steroids


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> so all these 200+ pound teen champions that we have today are not on gear?




I would say more of the teens in BBing today (especially the 200+lb champions) are on gear than in years past.  they have a greater urge to rise to the top as quickly as possible......


....."what burns twice as bright often burns twice as short."

there are no short cuts in life.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

Yep most of the great teen bodybuilding champs are just that....
teen champs

and they never become more than that


----------



## Mags (Oct 19, 2005)

You can kindve see when bbs turned to gear if you can get photos/pics of them before and after. Again, its only speculation as only they know the truth, but you look at Arnie at 15-16 and hes not all that unique, just the typical white european teen, a year or so later he's made gains that are simply too great to be achieved in that short of time. Looka t Flex wheeler, he was a 98lb weakling, then he turned to bodybuilding and he was cut to ribbons but also skinny as they come. When you see him resume his bb hobby after sponsors etc prompted him to compete, size quickly followed.


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> You can kindve see when bbs turned to gear if you can get photos/pics of them before and after. Again, its only speculation as only they know the truth, but you look at Arnie at 15-16 and hes not all that unique, just the typical white european teen, a year or so later he's made gains that are simply too great to be achieved in that short of time. Looka t Flex wheeler, he was a 98lb weakling, then he turned to bodybuilding and he was cut to ribbons but also skinny as they come. When you see him resume his bb hobby after sponsors etc prompted him to compete, size quickly followed.


I disagree with this statement.............I have hundreds of pics of Arnold and at 17 he looks about 10-15lbs bigger than the year before............big deal....no bloat nothing steroid looking at all....
But at 18 and 19 he gets Huge!!!!
Just a guess but at 18 he started jucing up.................all the pics before he is 18 look 100% natural to me.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I wish I knew Bill Pearl's secrets.


  The man is my favorite bodybuilder:







  Here he is as an 'old man':


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> The man is my favorite bodybuilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bill is top 10 of all time in my book!!!*
This is my favorite pic of him.....it's 1967


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bill is top 10 of all time in my book!!!*
> This is my favorite pic of him.....it's 1967


 Even when he was hitting a vacuum you could still see his six pack.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 19, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> You can kindve see when bbs turned to gear if you can get photos/pics of them before and after. Again, its only speculation as only they know the truth, but you look at Arnie at 15-16 and hes not all that unique, just the typical white european teen, a year or so later he's made gains that are simply too great to be achieved in that short of time. Looka t Flex wheeler, he was a 98lb weakling, then he turned to bodybuilding and he was cut to ribbons but also skinny as they come. When you see him resume his bb hobby after sponsors etc prompted him to compete, size quickly followed.


yeah, its pretty obvious in most of these guys, they are just another typical skinny teen, then BAM! a year later and they are HUGE..! Arnie was massive in his late teens! and i agree that flex had no size at all, very skinny, small frame, but soon as he hit the juice he blew up! 

this from his book..


> Now would probably be a good time to tell you that I went from 140 to 170 pounds in a few weeks. Over the next several months, I kept going-until I was 300 pounds.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 19, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> yeah, its pretty obvious in most of these guys, they are just another typical skinny teen, then BAM! a year later and they are HUGE..! Arnie was massive in his late teens! and i agree that flex had no size at all, very skinny, small frame, but soon as he hit the juice he blew up!
> 
> this from his book..


 I don't totally agree with this. They may have looked like typical teens, but if 20 teens began using anabolics at age 17 or 18 or whatever, not all 20 could be pros. I bet not even 5 could be pros. Think about the guys that stand out in the sport, It's no doubt that they all use gear, but it's their superior genetics that makes them stand out in a pool of chemical experiments. Even at his heaviest, Flex had a tiny waist, small joints and deep muscle bellies, and that is completely genetic no matter how much gear you pump into him. Ronnie is massive and is capable of carrying an incredible amount of size with an incredibly wide and thick back. His drug use over the years has no doubt had an effect on his waistline, but it's his genetics that help him pack on such an incredible amount of muscle. A lot of people say that Lee Priest's chest is tiny in comparison to his incredibly huge arms, but what enables him to have such huge, thick arms and what cursed him with his (when compared to his arms) lagging chest? Genetics. The quality of the fuel you put into a Ferrari is not what makes it such a badass motherfuckin ride, it was built badass, the gas just lets us see the performance capabilities it posesses.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 20, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I don't totally agree with this. They may have looked like typical teens, but if 20 teens began using anabolics at age 17 or 18 or whatever, not all 20 could be pros. I bet not even 5 could be pros. Think about the guys that stand out in the sport, It's no doubt that they all use gear, but it's their superior genetics that makes them stand out in a pool of chemical experiments. Even at his heaviest, Flex had a tiny waist, small joints and deep muscle bellies, and that is completely genetic no matter how much gear you pump into him. Ronnie is massive and is capable of carrying an incredible amount of size with an incredibly wide and thick back. His drug use over the years has no doubt had an effect on his waistline, but it's his genetics that help him pack on such an incredible amount of muscle. A lot of people say that Lee Priest's chest is tiny in comparison to his incredibly huge arms, but what enables him to have such huge, thick arms and what cursed him with his (when compared to his arms) lagging chest? Genetics. The quality of the fuel you put into a Ferrari is not what makes it such a badass motherfuckin ride, it was built badass, the gas just lets us see the performance capabilities it posesses.


oh yeah genetics play a huge role, wasn't trying to dismiss that, but for a lot of these guys the gear plays a huge role too IMO


----------



## Mags (Oct 20, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> oh yeah genetics play a huge role, wasn't trying to dismiss that, but for a lot of these guys the gear plays a huge role too IMO


Yeah, this is true. Even when flex was a teen and competed (16 etc) he was skinny but he was still proper ripped and at least had shape and definition if no size at all. Most kids round here (UK) that are that age are just fat or thin, no real shape to them, whether they train or not. I understand that training for a start will optimize natural genetics, and yes most athletes do have great genetics (flex being one of them) but thats mostly regarding shape and structure,not growth and development. Good genetics or not, Flex,Arnold, Ronnie etc would have never reached weights/mass like they did without what I believe were larger amounts of gear. Gear doesn't do the workfor you as that takes away the credit bb's deserve but it is a dependable factor.


----------



## Mags (Oct 20, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> . The quality of the fuel you put into a Ferrari is not what makes it such a badass motherfuckin ride, it was built badass, the gas just lets us see the performance capabilities it posesses.


You put regular petrol in a ferrari sure, but wing in aload of nitrous oxide or rocket fuel (and apart from blowing to bits) Im guessing that would improve performance,haha. Nah, I see what ya saying. I agree gear lets genetically gifted people reach their potential but still know that their overall physiques would not be whatthey were without juice. peace.


----------

